

Lunar Iditarod Race Contest - maninchaos
https://www.revuprender.com/lunariditarod/

======
JoeAltmaier
Cute. But a rover for the moon is an entirely different creature than a rover
for the earth. Temperature, soil, vacuum, solar radiation. The three winning
Earth entries are likely to just curl up and die on the moon in seconds.

